# I want in !



## bethinoklahoma (Aug 3, 2009)

We are deciding on what will work for our family. We have looked at a couple of calfs for meat, goats are fun and sheep we like. My daughter has had one for 4-h but it never came home. He stayed with a neighbor in a herd.  We would like for the kids to make some money at this as well. My daughter (6) just made $40.00 with her chicken. She LOVES it.
     Thanks for reading Beth


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 3, 2009)

Get a couple of each! Then you will have them all covered.


----------



## bethinoklahoma (Aug 3, 2009)

sounds good to me...


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 3, 2009)

decide what you want an go from there.


----------



## bethinoklahoma (Aug 4, 2009)

we are getting a calf. That's what I spent all my time 
looking into.  That's what I want.. However the profits 
look really bad if you want to make money.  I just do
not have enough land to grow enough hay to winter them.
I do have 13 acres BUT only 7 acres of ready bermuda. 
So we have thought of sheep. Its something that could help
with the weeds that my horse will not eat.  I am mowing often
to I know I have the room. We know we are not going to make
a ton of money but we want the kids to make some.....
    Hows the weather outside of Oaklahoma ?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

> Hows the weather outside of Oaklahoma ?


We had rain night before last. Today they are calling for 80 and sunny! Mid to upper 70's this week and then mid to upper 80's for the weekend and through Tuesday next week. I just hope it doesn't get humid!


----------



## bethinoklahoma (Aug 4, 2009)

that's the bad thing if you want to do any type of work outside.
It gets very muggy here as they say.  Hot today and muggy but it dosnt stop me or the kids along as Im outside as well. 
  We are planning a trip your way soon. First stop Ohio to visit our aunt a nun. Keeping fingers crossed for nice weather.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

Add asthma and it makes life difficult!


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 4, 2009)

From what I understand sheep aren't the weed eaters, they are the lawn mowers.  Goats are the weed eaters.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> From what I understand sheep aren't the weed eaters, they are the lawn mowers.  Goats are the weed eaters.


My SIL has sheep and there isn't a weed or grass in their pasture that hasn't been clipped by them. Maybe it's just the type of weed.


----------

